# Pioneer TS-D1720C... Does it fit?



## Fun_Bucket (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Xaxas, They will fit no worries the front doors have quite a bit of depth, but you'll want to make up a new mdf mounting ring for the midbass drivers. 

The factory tweeter is held in with a small plastic mounting ring to the A pillar plastics. I have recently upgraded mine, best thing to do is remove the factory tweeter and cut the plastic mould off, it's only held in with a couple of glue tabs, one go with a blade was all it took to clean mine up. From there i mounted my tweeters to the metal using some 3M double sided tape (anyone who has used the 3M will know they aren't going anywhere) 

I used some less adhesive double tape to begin with to get the mounting point right. I placed the tweeters in place then put the pillars back on and shined a torch through the speaker grill to check the positioning of the tweeter. Once i had it lined up with the grill, i traced around it with a marker so i knew where to place it once i fitted the 3M tape. As far as i know the pioneer tweeters have a couple of different housings for the tweeter depending on the angle of installation. 

Here's a couple of pictures as an example -


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for taking your time to answer, I was mostly worried about the fitting as I knew there some plastic fitting up the door speakers, I'll check if the audio shop people can do it.


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Now that I'm at it, does anyone know if the stock stereo has output of the rear 6x9 speakers? Right now they are wired to the back door speakers, and I don't those speakers having less power.


----------

